

NSA shared raw intelligence with Israel with no legal limits regarding its use - esalazar
http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/11/nsa-shared-raw-intelligence-with-israel-with-no-legal-limits-reg/

======
ianstallings
Probably a two way sharing agreement.

